# All Slavic languages: brooding



## seitt

Greetings

Please, how do you express the idea of brooding (i.e. a mother hen sitting on her eggs in order to hatch them) in the Slavic languages? Please give the stress.

My reason for asking: in Turkish the word kuluçka is used (pronunciation: kuluchka). I have reason to believe that it comes from a Slavic language, most likely Serbian or Bulgarian.

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

Slepice sedí na vejcích. (Hen is sitting on eggs)
Slepice vysedává vejce. (I dont' know how to translate it)
Slepice zahřívá vejce. (Hen is warming eggs)

The stress is on the first syllable of the words, "na vejcích" is pronounced as one word and the stress is on "na".


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

to brood = *sedieť na vajciach* (lit. to sit on eggs)
to hatch (a young animal) = *vysedieť (mláďa)

*_Sliepka sedí na vajciach. = A hen is sitting on eggs._

The stress is like in Czech.


----------



## nonik

brooding (i.e. a mother hen sitting on her eggs in order to hatch them)

in czech it is called.........Kvokavost

and Hen sitting on egs is called......Kvočna


----------



## Azori

nonik said:


> in czech it is called.........Kvokavost
> 
> and Hen sitting on egs is called......Kvočna


In Slovak: *kvočka* = broody hen, sitter
*kvokať* = to chuckle, to cluck (as a hen)


----------



## nonik

Azori said:


> In Slovak: *kvočka* = broody hen, sitter
> *kvokať* = to chuckle, to cluck (as a hen)




in slovak, I believe you have terminus " kvokavosť " too.
it is come from hen-sound-chuckle when she is in eg-sitting time.


----------



## FairOaks

*Bulgarian:*
_мъ̀тя/лю̀пя (mǎtja/ljupja)_ = _I brood_
_ква̀чка (kva_č_ka)_ = _a broody hen_


----------



## marco_2

Polish: *Kura wysiaduje jajka. *(A hen is sitting on her eggs)

*kwoka - *a broody hen


----------



## willem81

_К*у*рица выс*и*живает *я*йца_. - in Russian ('_K*u*ritsa vys*i*zhivaet j*a*jtsa_' - in transliteration) = '_The hen incubates the eggs_' perhaps?
_kuluçka_ - sounds a bit similar to the Russian diminishing word for hen_ - к*у*рочка (k*u*rochka)._
There also exist the words _кв*о*чка (kv*o*chka), нас*е*дка (nas*e*dka)_ for broody hen in Russian.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks to you all - much good food for thought here.

Re the Russian word ку́рочка, presumably it's derived from an old Russian word ку́ра (now replaced by ку́рица) – is this correct, please?


----------



## willem81

seitt said:


> Many thanks to you all - much good food for thought here.
> 
> Re the Russian word ку́рочка, presumably it's derived from an old Russian word ку́ра (now replaced by ку́рица) – is this correct, please?



They have the same root, but both words still exist in modern Russian. Курица means a hen that is still alive, whereas кура is hen's meat, i.e. a kind of food.


----------



## learnerr

willem81 said:


> They have the same root, but both words still exist in modern Russian. Курица means a hen that is still alive, whereas кура is hen's meat, i.e. a kind of food.


Also, the plural of "курица" often appears to be "куры"; sometimes "курицы", but this depends on something in the meaning. ;-)


----------



## willem81

That is true, because there is an idiom: курам на смех, which means something is so ridiculous that even hens can laugh at that.
Thus курица is the animal hen, кура more often denotes the meat of hen. But in plural both куры and курицы denote 'hens'.


----------



## seitt

> кура is hen's meat, i.e. a kind of food


Do you mean what the English call 'chicken'? But is that the most common word for it?


----------



## willem81

Yes, it must be 'chicken' in English. In Russian it is accepted to distinguish between chicken(цыплёнок) and hen (кура) in the context of food.


----------



## seitt

Thank you, how interesting (and honest)!


----------



## learnerr

willem81 said:


> That is true, because there is an idiom: курам на смех


Also: пойду выгоню кур во двор. It seems to me that alive hens are almost always "куры", unless they are counted by one for some specific reason, and girls/women, if they happen to be called this way, are always "курицы", never "куры".


----------



## bibax

In Czech kur (masc.) is a genus (Gallus), kuřice (fem.) is a young hen.

From a Romanian dictionary:


> clóşcă f., pl. şte, ştĭ şi şcĭ (bg. *kločka, kvačka*, cloşcă; sîrb. rut. *kvočka*, rus. kluša, *klúška*; alb. klóčkă, kváčkă; turc. koločka, kulučka, ven. chioca, sp. clueca, pg. choca, germ. glucke ș. a. V. clocesc). Găină orĭ altă pasăre care clocește, și pe urmă, și crește puiĭ. Fig. Persoană foarte supărăcĭoasă. A te răpezi [!] ca o cloșcă, a te răpezi cu mare furie. Cloșca cu puiĭ, constelațiunea Pleĭadelor. – În Trans. și clocă, pl. ĭ (nsl. bg. vsl. kloka), în Ban. și Olt. (NPl. Ceaur, 143), cloță, pl. e (d. sîrb. kvocati, a cloncăni, klocati, a clămpăni).


----------



## willem81

Indeed so, there is another Russian word for hen: '_клуша_' (_klusha_). But it is rather rarely used, so I forgot to mention it.


----------



## Roman A

Ukrainian Квочка,Квоктуня,Насідка(Kvočka,Kvoktunjа,Nasidka)


----------



## seitt

> Indeed so, there is another Russian word for hen: 'клуша' (klusha).


Many thanks – this is most interesting; incidentally, according to the Oxford dictionary it actually means ‘broody hen’.
Wouldn't 'клу́шка' be the diminutive of  'клуша'? If so, this would be very close to the Turkish word I mention. But is/was it ever used?


----------



## DarkChild

Klochka in Bulgarian means broody hen. Seems similar to the Turkish word.


----------



## seitt

> Klochka in Bulgarian means broody hen. Seems similar to the Turkish word.


Thank you very much - how do you write it in Bulgarian, please? Where is the stress?

I think that кло́чка, if кло́чка it be, must correspond linguistically exactly to клу́шка - do you agree?


----------



## FairOaks

seitt said:


> Thank you very much - how do you write it in Bulgarian, please? Where is the stress?


The stress falls onto the first syllable (i.e. _кло̀чка_).



seitt said:


> I think that кло́чка, if кло́чка it be, must correspond linguistically exactly to клу́шка - do you agree?


The exact equivalent would be _клу̀ша_—although it is seldom used.
Actually, I think most or all of these are just onomatopœiae derived from _кло̀к(ам), кльо̀к(ам), кло̀ч(а), клу̀ч(а), ква̀к(ам), ква̀ч(а), кло̀п(ам)_ and so on, much like the English words _quack, cluck, cackle, gaggle, gabble,_ etc.


----------



## Duya

In BCS, 'broody hen' is only _*kvo*čka_ (there are possibly regional terms, but this is the only one widely used). _*Ko*koš_ or _*ko*koška_ is a hen generally.


----------



## willem81

seitt said:


> Many thanks – this is most interesting; incidentally, according to the Oxford dictionary it actually means ‘broody hen’.
> Wouldn't 'клу́шка' be the diminutive of  'клуша'? If so, this would be very close to the Turkish word I mention. But is/was it ever used?



Precisely, клушка is the diminitive of клуша. I have no idea how often or seldom it is used amidst farmers, but in a colloquial speech I heard клуша denoting figuratively a silly or narrow-minded woman, but then it would be a kind of offensive word, of course.


----------



## marco_2

Duya said:


> In BCS, 'broody hen' is only _*kvo*čka_ (there are possibly regional terms, but this is the only one widely used). _*Ko*koš_ or _*ko*koška_ is a hen generally.



In Polish we also have the word *kokoszka *(a deminutive of *kokosz*) meaning _hen_, but it occurs only in some poems for children based on folklore.


----------

